

VirtualBox broken on Ivy Bridge Macbooks after 10.8.2 and Firmware Update - roachsocal
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4311118?start=15&tstart=0

======
igorgue
Basically:

Oracle: We reported the bug a long time ago and still Apple released the
update.

Apple: ...

Me: How the fuck am I going to work tomorrow? Maybe going full Vagrant wasn't
a good idea after all :(

~~~
mitchellh
(Vagrant creator here)

Ugh. This is a pretty bad situation. I took a look at the VirtualBox Darwin
driver source code as well as the relevant method in the Darwin kernel
(`host_vmxon`), and I can't see a workaround that I can meaningfully or
confidently contribute. I'm hoping for a quick turnaround by Oracle or Apple
on something here. :(

For the future, I've been working on VMWare support for some time now, and it
should be ready in the next few months. These sorts of problems will be
mitigated then by saying "oh, well you can just use Vagrant with X instead for
now" (where X is some other virtualization layer).

For now, I'm sorry, I don't think there is anything I can do here.

~~~
jherdman
Thanks for looking into this and working so hard on Vagrant. It's an awesome
product.

------
zrail
This is another benefit of still being on Lion. I didn't have to deal with
weird homebrew issues and now I don't have to deal with this. I have not
upgraded to Mountain Lion on any of my machines, and the way things are going
I'm probably not going to until forced.

~~~
elithrar
> I didn't have to deal with weird homebrew issues...

Just out of curiosity: which weird issues? The only "issues" I had involved
installing XQuartz, and chowning /usr/local/ back to me[1]

[1]: [http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/27985816073/the-
hitchhiker...](http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/27985816073/the-hitchhikers-
guide-to-riding-a-mountain-lion)

~~~
zrail
I don't actually know any details. All I know is that when several of my
coworkers upgraded to 10.8 components of their homebrew setup stopped working.
It may have been related to ruby.

~~~
troels
If I remember correctly, I had to reinstall xcode to get it working again

~~~
hboon
And install command line tools within Xcode.

------
roachsocal
The (annoying, but working) workaround is the following:

I imported my Vagrant-managed Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS VM into a trial copy of
Parallels Desktop 8. I then logged into the VM manually using the Parallels VM
window using the default Vagrant user / password (vagrant/vagrant) and changed
the password for my custom Vagrantfile dev login. Then in Parallels I switched
the networking on the VM to Bridge Mode (so I can access it via IP address on
my local network).

Remarkably everything in the VM worked and I'm back to coding. Would like to
see a quick fix for VirtualBox so I can get back to my Vagrant awesomeness.

------
room606
Can anyone confirm this update does not break VirtualBox on the mid 2011
Macbook Air i7? I rely on Vagrant and am not feeling confident enough to
update since the issue appears to be related to VT-x on the CPU

~~~
0x0
For what it's worth, I just updated to 4.1.22 on such a machine and a
snapshotted VM resumed without any trouble.

Edit: And then also to 4.2.0 without trouble.

------
jeffh
And somehow VMware Fusion doesn't have any problems after the same update ...
sometimes you do get what you pay for (then again, I remember when an earlier
Fusion update bricked itself, so YMMV).

~~~
dorian-graph
A main reason many of us use Virtualbox is because of Vagrant. If the same
thing was easily possible (Is it?) with Parallels or VMWare we'd use those
exclusively. I have licenses for both and use Parallels for any Windows-
required work.

~~~
mitchellh
Vagrant will work with Parallels and VMWare in the next 12 months.

~~~
DoubleMalt
How are the chances of a version working with libvirt/kvm?

Would be willing to help.

~~~
trotsky
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4408090>

------
qq66
It seems as though it will take a few more of these before Apple users learn
what Windows users learned awhile ago -- there's rarely any good reason to
upgrade any software, particularly your operating system, immediately upon
release.

------
pmjordan
Has anyone installed the relevant firmware update
<https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1590> for 2010 MacBook Airs? I'd like to know
if that introduces the same bug.

~~~
sounds
<https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/10965> indicates that it's the Ivy Bridge
skus, so I think your 2010 Air is ok. Caveat emptor: I do NOT own a 2010
MacBook Air.

------
fjcero
We will have a hard time coming <https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/10965>

------
GraffitiTim
From vbox forums, someone at Oracle:

"That said, I believe we're now far enough along to say that there will highly
likely be at least a test build pretty soon. Certainly sooner than in two
weeks..."

<https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=236591#p236591>

